# Happy Birthday Chloe! (pics!)



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

My baby girl Chloe turns 13 today! I just want to say, thankyou Chloe, for keeping young Joey in check and always coming to Daddy for chin rubs... 

Here is one of my favourite pics of Chloe doing one of her favourite activites... Playin in a box!










and here is the day I brought Joey home...










and here is just a picture of Joey so he doesnt feel left out... :yesnod:


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing! The picture of them together is adorable


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy birthday Chloe!! Xx


----------



## xkirstyx (Jan 9, 2012)

happy birthday Chloe xxx


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Chloe  gorgeous..x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

What a great age Happy Birthday, they make a lovely couple


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww, beautiful bunnies!!! :001_wub: Happy Birthday Chloe!!  I hope she doesn't turn into a rebellious teenager


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy birthday Chloe. She is so cute!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww, happy birthday Chloe 
what a great age!

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aww, cute buns!


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

13 years? Wow. Have you had her since a baby?


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Minion said:


> 13 years? Wow. Have you had her since a baby?


Yep! When I was a teenager I got a bunny called Chuckles, but I was worried he was lonely so we got Chloe for him to snuggle with. Sadly Chuckles died when he was 11, I'm confident I gave him a happy life, he had to have an operation on his leg but sadly didn't come round from the anesthetic, we knew it would be a risk but we had to try. I took it pretty hard. Chuckles was incredibly affectionate to me. He would love to spend his time sat on my lap while I brushed him softly... Chloe and Joey DO NOT like the brush! Lol

But after that I didn't want Chloe to get lonely so I got Joey who will be 3 this year to keep her company 

Chloe is what some would call an old timer now but you would not know it from watching her play and run. She can't keep up with Joey but she's always one step behind him


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Adam942 said:


> Yep! When I was a teenager I got a bunny called Chuckles, but I was worried he was lonely so we got Chloe for him to snuggle with. Sadly Chuckles died when he was 11, I'm confident I gave him a happy life, he had to have an operation on his leg but sadly didn't come round from the anesthetic, we knew it would be a risk but we had to try. I took it pretty hard. Chuckles was incredibly affectionate to me. He would love to spend his time sat on my lap while I brushed him softly... Chloe and Joey DO NOT like the brush! Lol
> 
> But after that I didn't want Chloe to get lonely so I got Joey who will be 3 this year to keep her company
> 
> Chloe is what some would call an old timer now but you would not know it from watching her play and run. She can't keep up with Joey but she's always one step behind him


She's only 3 years off the world record. Well done Chloe 

I'm so sorry to hear that Chuckles died. My rabbit is going to be neutered on Tuesday. I'm hoping he'll be ok, he's only 6 months old and I want him around for many years to come.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

gosh thats wonderful for a bunnie to get to that age happy birthday chloe:dita:


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

It can be nerve wracking having to hand your baby over to the vet. I can't remember much about Chloe being spayed but I remember taking Joey in to be neutered... When I brought him home he was sooooooo groggy. I just let him lay on a blanket and made sure he drank and ate something. By the next day he was moving around again and after 2 days he was completely his normal self.
It is worrying and I'm no expert, but I think the most important thing you can do afterwards is make sure he eats and drinks, and does droppings and has a wee wee.

I imagine you will need to take him back to the vets after a day for a check too. I was lucky, Joey was more interested in sleeping than licking his stitches/scar.

Will be thinking of your bunny on Tuesday!


----------

